# Am i gaining to much to quickly?



## rimzie_84 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have been training for 10 weeks now mainly with compound movements ie> squats, deadlift, bench, military press, puull up etc...

i started off at 9 stone 7 (in the mornning) and now i have gone up to 10 stone 11lbs...(afternoon weight) i have been having weight gain shakes ptoein shakes eating good 5-6 meals a day!

am i just paranoid? i really happy put weight on but is it to much to quickly...dont fancy having a gut! any comments please?

rough diet

7am protein/weight gain shake

8.30 porridge banana pint of milk

10.30 cheese sandwich/egg mayo?

11.30 train

12.30 protein shake

1.30 chicken wrap

4pm nuts/ youhurt/banana

6.30 dinner

9.30 protein shake


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

A stone and a bit in a few hours is quite a hefty gain in anyones book!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Put on far more than that when younger starting out. started at 70kgs, 82 in 12-16 weeks can't quite remember, trouble was I couldn't stop putting on and did eventually get fat(ish). Ignore the scales, look in the mirror, when your belly gets creases when you've been sat down a while, you're getting fat. Just enjoy your new found happy weight.

how tall are you buddy as I'm 6' so can carry 90 plus untrained before start getting fat.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> A stone and a bit in a few hours is quite a hefty gain in anyones book!


haha missed that :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> A stone and a bit in a few hours is quite a hefty gain in anyones book!


Thats exactly what i thought he meant :lol:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe he had just weighed himself after his morning poo


----------



## rimzie_84 (Aug 7, 2009)

rimzie_84 said:


> I have been training for 10 weeks now mainly with compound movements ie> squats, deadlift, bench, military press, puull up etc...
> 
> *i* started off at 9 stone 7 (in the mornning) and now i have gone up to 10 stone 11lbs...(afternoon weight)i have been having weight gain shakes ptoein shakes eating good 5-6 meals a day!
> 
> ...


*i started off at 9 stone 7 (in the mornning) and now i have gone up to 10 stone 11lbs...(afternoon weight)---*ha ha i meant when i first started training i weighed myself in the morning AND NOW (10 WEEKS LATER) I just weighed myself in the aftertoon:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

YOu should really always weigh yourself naked first thing in the morning after a pee before eating/drinking....


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Just watch when you start to get stretch marks on your pecs lol


----------



## rimzie_84 (Aug 7, 2009)

BillC said:


> Put on far more than that when younger starting out. started at 70kgs, 82 in 12-16 weeks can't quite remember, trouble was I couldn't stop putting on and did eventually get fat(ish). Ignore the scales, look in the mirror, when your belly gets creases when you've been sat down a while, you're getting fat. Just enjoy your new found happy weight.
> 
> how tall are you buddy as I'm 6' so can carry 90 plus untrained before start getting fat.


im 5"6 mate!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

it dosnt matter how fast you gain , its what you gain that counts, if you are that much bigger and your body fat is in check then its all good


----------

